# Anyone catching inland?



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Anyone catching these days in the inland lakes? They should start to move shallow.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

im doing pretty good at punderson. i never knew that there were so many baitfish in there.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Well i went down to mill stream today just to see what it was like, and it was pretty dirty and running fast, figure the others are about the same.


----------

